# Spring cleaning



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Every now and again you got to clear the mess in the van. Show me your clutter.

Those are my two boys, daughter was to busy to get involved.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice set up


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Burt White said:


> nice set up


Thanks Burt, there is never enough room though. I should pull the trigger on a trailer set up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That does look nice Sean, and the boys are cute!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> That does look nice Sean, and the boys are cute!:thumbsup:


That is how those boys lure you in. Then you discover they are monsters lol. 

I like Rob's set up of leaving the pump on the truck.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> and the boys are cute!:thumbsup:


Jeepers, I didn't know a couple of "miserable ********" could look so adorable 

(sorry, I was just feeling lucky)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That is how those boys lure you in. Then you discover they are monsters lol.
> 
> I like Rob's set up of leaving the pump on the truck.


Ain't that the truth!

The rig in the truck works fine in the summer, but not in the winter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Jeepers, I didn't know a couple of "miserable ********" could look so adorable
> 
> (sorry, I was just feeling lucky)


They don't know they are miserable yet. :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like they need a trip to NJ. Then they will know what MISERABLE is:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Now the question is: "How long will it stay that way?" Have to admit, it's about the cleanest painters van floor I've ever seen.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Now the question is: "How long will it stay that way?" Have to admit, it's about the cleanest painters van floor I've ever seen.


Only a couple days and then the clutter spreads.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Only a couple days and then the clutter spreads.


Yeah....everytime I think I had set up the perfect system, I proved myself wrong.

Sean, one thing I did do was get some of those spring loaded broom/yard tool clamps and mounted them on the ceilings for my long extensions and a couple on the inside of the doors for the smaller ones. That worked real nice. You can get them at HD in the hardware dept., their not expensive either. Just make sure you get the one's that will hold the diameter of the roller extensions....I think the clamps come in a couple different sizes.

I also had a pegboard set-up on the back of my divider to hang the wet brushes on. Used a couple of 1x2's to act as a mounting spacer for it. Drilled into the 1x2's from the cab side using sheet metal screws and then mounted the pegboard from the cargo side using the same.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Yeah....everytime I think I had set up the perfect system, I proved myself wrong.
> 
> Sean, one thing I did do was get some of those spring loaded broom/yard tool clamps and mounted them on the ceilings for my long extensions and a couple on the inside of the doors for the smaller ones. That worked real nice.


I keep all my roller poles/broom/pole sander in a cut down soil pipe on the van ceiling.
I like your idea tho' Wolfgang!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gonna put one of those on my van as soon as I can get the time. Work, you still have a few more seasons before you can get some on the job training out of your boys. 

Won't be long thou.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's WAY to clean for a contractors van!

Seriously, nice set up, and two good looking boys! I'm sure they had fun "helping" dad. When my girls were smaller, they always wanted to help out when I was painting around the house. They actually got pretty good at cuting in the base of a closet.......


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice. 

That was yesterday....how does it look today? :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow Sean, I figured your kids being older! 

That was the polite way of saying you look and feel older than I thought. :jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice.
> 
> That was yesterday....how does it look today? :jester:


:thumbup: If Sean's anything like the rest of us you get those days when your dog-assed tired and just load it up figuring you'll clean and organize it "tomorrow".....which, as we all know, is never quite tomorrow.

I was known to pull vans and vehicles from employees if they couldn't keep them clean, organized and stocked. Biggest pet peeve was paint on the dash and door panels and sunflower seed shells all over the floor. I always had to keep myself from asking if they let their personal vehicles look like that....mainly because I had seen some of them.:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Gonna put one of those on my van as soon as I can get the time. Work, you still have a few more seasons before you can get some on the job training out of your boys.
> 
> Won't be long thou.


They love helping paint and its good when they are small but I hope they do something else. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice.
> 
> That was yesterday....how does it look today? :jester:


lol a little bit less organized. 


ewingpainting.net said:


> Wow Sean, I figured your kids being older!
> 
> That was the polite way of saying you look and feel older than I thought. :jester:


Nope I am 38 and my daughter will be 10 next month and my youngest is 6



Wolfgang said:


> :thumbup: If Sean's anything like the rest of us you get those days when your dog-assed tired and just load it up figuring you'll clean and organize it "tomorrow".....which, as we all know, is never quite tomorrow.


Yep just like the rest. 

I have not been using that van very long, I recently downsized to a V6 because my other van was getting about 10 gpm's. The van was getting too cluttered and I cleaned it back to its glory.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

"They love helping paint and its good when they are small but I hope they do something else."



I feel the same way as you have stated here about my own son. I would not want him to be a painter. I do however like it when he is at some of my jobs to help take off or put on the cover plates......

and he was really good at helping in removing wallpaper.

There was a woman that I painted for years ago for several years, and she was the strongest and most speedy painter I had ever seen. Fully impressed and she ran an excellent PROFIT-MAKING business and retired at 44. She would bring her sons to the job and they would help now and then. The developed great working ethic and willingness to be helpful. Her oldest son now is in school at MIT.

I enjoyed looking at the photos from everyone.
Happy to see your childrens smiling faces in a neatly organized van. 


On some weird level, it seems like we all "look" like painters, I mean this in a familiar sort of way....


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

also, I will try to soon post some photos of my jobs and pickup. I have a flip share and a digital camera, but not so savvy on the computer.

My truck(nissan frontier) is usually pretty packed and since we just came out of winter and there was no way in hell, that I was going to maintain it much thru the cold month---it stayed pretty yucky. I even spilled paint and left a drop on it all winter long and just recently pulled it all off during a warm day clean up.

But I am just willing to show it like it is.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> On some weird level, it seems like we all "look" like painters, I mean this in a familiar sort of way....


LOL, check out this thread, http://www.painttalk.com/f3/faces-names-816/


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

In Workaholics van I have some of the standard shelves with the dividers. I was tiered of stuff falling out so I when to the heating guy and he bent up some sheet metal doors. They have there edges folded over and a cresses in them to give them rigidity like duck work. Put them on using a piano hinge. I used to simple latches on on bigger door but found it is a hassle. One centered is enough. Now I can put more in and things don't fall out. I have a picture of the setup but it is only on my computer. Can't up load it to the forum like I can with another hobby forum.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Laz said:


> In Workaholics van I have some of the standard shelves with the dividers. I was tiered of stuff falling out so I when to the heating guy and he bent up some sheet metal doors. They have there edges folded over and a cresses in them to give them rigidity like duck work. Put them on using a piano hinge. I used to simple latches on on bigger door but found it is a hassle. One centered is enough. Now I can put more in and things don't fall out. I have a picture of the setup but it is only on my computer. Can't up load it to the forum like I can with another hobby forum.


Click on the paper clip icon (not the quick reply) and follow the path on your comp. I thought about adding a lip to the shelve behind the driver seat. Let me see yours..


----------

